# kde 3.5.6 kann kein sieve Protokoll ??

## simp

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne in KDE bzw Kmail das Sieve Protokoll verwenden. 

Aber werde Kmail noch Konqueror "Unterstützt das Protokoll" 

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-suspend2-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-suspend2-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 May 2007 19:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -mtune=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/devel/env /usr/kde/devel/share/config /usr/kde/devel/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -mtune=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg candy ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://gate/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acpi additions adplug aiglx alsa amarok arts asf audacious audiofile avahi avantgo bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom clucene cracklib cups dbus dmi dmx dri dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread faxonly fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox font-server fontconfig foomaticdb gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz gphoto2 gtk gtk2 gzip hal howl howl-compat iproute2 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdepim kdexdeltas kdm kdrive lame ldap libnotify live lzo mad md5sum mime mmx mmxext modplug mono mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer ncurses netmeeting new-login nfs nowlistening nptl nsplugin ntfs ntp nxclient ogg on-the-fly-crypt opengl openntpd openssh openssl opensslcrypt pam pda pdf plugin png postproc python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime radio rar rdesktop readline real realmedia reiserfs replytolist samba scanner sdl slang sms socks5 spell sse sse2 ssl submenu subtitles subversion svg svga swarmcache symlink sysfs tcpd texteffect tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode unzip urandom usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vboxbfe vcd vditool videos vidix vnc vncviewer vorbis wav webdav wifi win32codecs winpopup wireshark wma wmf wmp x264 x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xprint xscreensaver xvid xvmc yahoo zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPT

```

Und hier die kde packages:

```

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.6-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.6-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.6-r2 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r9 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.6-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.6-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r2 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.6-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdeedu-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.4 (3.5)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.6-r1 (3.5)

```

Was habe ich vergessen zu installieren ? 

danke schon mal im voraus !!

----------

## franzf

Vielleicht kde-base/libksieve?

----------

## simp

hi 

die habe ich installiert: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies         ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

[wenns mal so einfach gewesen wäre  :Smile: ]

----------

## Aldo

Sorry, aber mal eine saudumme Frage

Was macht bzw. wofür braucht man dieses Protokoll?

(Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Noob)

----------

## samsonus

ist zur serverseitigen filterung von mails.

----------

## Aldo

Danke!

----------

## smg

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> ist zur serverseitigen filterung von mails.

 

es ist zur serverseitigen filterung von mails unter dem IMAP protokoll 

http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc3028.txt

----------

## simp

irgendwie komme ich da nicht weiter. 

ich habe ein emerge -e world und ein revdep-rebuild gemacht. 

Nichts.

-> Kde "Untersützt das Protokoll nicht." 

Und eine USE-Flag für kde Sieve habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Es scheint,

als wenn die kdelibs das  kde-base/libksieve Packet nicht findet.

Aber wie kann ich das überprüfen ?

----------

## toralf

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber mal eine saudumme Frage
> 
> Was macht bzw. wofür braucht man dieses Protokoll?
> 
> (Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Noob)

 Das aktuelle Linux-Magazin beschreibt das Protokoll nebst IMAP und anderen Dingen.

----------

## toralf

 *simp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne in KDE bzw Kmail das Sieve Protokoll verwenden. 
> 
> Aber werde Kmail noch Konqueror "Unterstützt das Protokoll" 
> ...

 Tipp doch mal 

```
$>konqueror sieve://<imap-servername>
```

ein, sieve ist nämlich in KDE als kio-slave implementiert.

----------

## simp

ja genau und das funktioniert nicht. Da bekomme ich den Fehler 

-> Protokoll wird nicht unterstützt

      Sieve:

Kann ich irgendwo nachsehen, ob das kio-slave aktive ist ?

```

[I] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5-r1 (~)3.5.6 (~)3.5.6-r1

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap openexr samba xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.6-r1(3.5)(10:35:48 21.04.2007)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap -openexr samba -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data

[I] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 (~)3.5.6-r1

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD encode flac kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.6-r1(3.5)(10:23:51 08.05.2007)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -encode -flac kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kioslaves from kdemultimedia package

[I] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 3.5.5-r1 (~)3.5.6 (~)3.5.6-r1

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal sasl xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.6-r1(3.5)(10:47:24 21.04.2007)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal -sasl -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kioslaves from kdepim package

```

----------

## toralf

Guck doch mal in KMail -> Einrichten -> Zugänge -> Empfang -> <dein IMAP Konto> -> Ändern -> Filtern nach, ob da ein sieve-Häkchen ist. Ich nutze KDE 3.5.5 und da ist eins, leider habe aber kein IMAP Konto mit sieve-IMAP-server zum Testen - ich habe zwar ein Gentoo UML image mit imap email server, aber das ist courier-imap und der kann kein sieve  :Sad: 

----------

## simp

Ja, 

das ist aktiviert. Funtkioniert aber nicht. 

Ein einfaches sieve:/ im Konqueror funktioniert schon nicht.

----------

## toralf

Dann würde ich einfach mal ein 

```
telnet <server> 2000
```

ausprobieren.

----------

## simp

telnet fry 2000

Trying 10.0.1.100...

Connected to fry.

Escape character is '^]'.

"IMPLEMENTATION" "Cyrus timsieved v2.2.12-Gentoo"

"SASL" "LOGIN PLAIN"

"SIEVE" "fileinto reject envelope vacation imapflags notify subaddress relational comparator-i;ascii-numeric regex"

"STARTTLS"

OK

Das scheint zu laufen

----------

## simp

Nachtrag:

ein update auf kde-meta 3.5.7 hat leider auch nix gebracht.

----------

## tgurr

```
echo "kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves sasl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge kdepim-kioslaves --oneshot
```

und schon tut's (wieder).  :Wink: 

----------

## simp

Danke, genau das wars  :Smile: 

----------

